# Marathon Key! January 9-16! Oceanfront 1! $500!



## Aussiedog

For rent - our owners week at The Hammocks on Marathon Key, in the heart of the Florida Keys.

Fabulous waterfront 1 bedroom, top floor (3rd), fully equipped, sleeps 4.

Arrive January 9, 2015, 
Check out January 16, 2015

$500

Interested?  Send PM 

Ann


----------



## sundance165

*Marathon Key*

I would LOVE this location anytime in February IF you know of a property!
Thx!


----------



## rapmarks

I would love it too, but expecting relatives then!


----------



## Aussiedog

*Bring them along!*

I know they would love it!


Ann


----------



## rapmarks

age one month, three, five, their mommie and us in a one bedroom will get all concerned in a heap of trouble.


----------



## Aussiedog

*Rented!*

Thanks TUG!

Ann


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi there!  Is this rental still available?  Thanks!


----------



## Ali Cat

oops see above post where it is rented!  Just figuring things out!


----------

